# Easy to find USB ethernet adapter?



## spork (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone know of a USB ethernet dongle available at a store like Best Buy that's supported under FreeBSD 9.3?  I know the old Linksys USB100M was decent, but not easy to find anymore.

edit: Two that are stocked at Best Buy have this chipset:

http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?op=pItemdetail&PItemID=131;71;112


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2015)

This one (should be an AX88179, too) works fine under OpenBSD and FreeBSD (axge(4)): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBD7NFU

axge(4) should also be available under FreeBSD 9.3.


----------



## spork (Nov 13, 2015)

Excellent.  I'll give that one a try.  At that price I can certainly find another use for it if it doesn't work well.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 14, 2015)

If it does not work, return it.  Either way, please let us know with a followup.


----------



## spork (Nov 17, 2015)

The Amazon adapter linked above is recognized and is working so far:


```
axge0: <NetworkInterface> on usbus3
miibus0: <MII bus> on axge0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 3 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on axge0
ue0: Ethernet address: a0:ce:c8:06:8a:2d
em1: link state changed to UP
tun0: link state changed to UP
ue0: link state changed to UP
```


----------

